# Solved: How big should my Data Plan be?



## xavier57 (Oct 23, 2002)

Hello!,
I am thinking about getting a Smart Phone, an Android. I have a question regarding the Data Plan that I have to purchase from AT&T. They have a choice of 2 or 3 GB. I have no idea what that means. If I watch a one hour episode of a TV show on Netflix, how many megabytes does it take from the Data Plan? What about a two and a half hour movie, how many megabytes will it consume? That will give me an idea because I am planning to use it to watch Netflix and I want to make sure I will prepared for that. Thanks!


----------



## xavier57 (Oct 23, 2002)

Ok, I found what I wanted:

http://www.att.com/standalone/data-calculator/index.html


----------

